# First big cut advice



## Claire&Oscar (May 14, 2017)

Hi
We are taking Oscar with us on holiday in a few weeks time and intend to take him for walks /play on the beach as its on the doorstep 
He is currently 5 months old and a cute fluff ball but he will be 6 months by the time we go away. I would therefore appreciate some advice on his coat, as so far he has only had a couple of puppy trims but we would love to have him cut properly and neatly before he hits the beach. 
He still has his puppy coat and I can't see any evidence of his adult coat coming through - but perhaps that happens quite quickly?! If we cut his puppy coat will it be ok?
Any advice greatly appreciated!
Thanks
Claire


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes it will be fine , Louis had his first proper groom at 6 months, didn't want to do it because he was nice and long but now his coat feels lovely and you can actually see the shape of his body, we didn't go short tho as didn't want a shock .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire&Oscar (May 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reassurance! I love his puppy coat but I know it needs cutting so I am relieved that Louis was still soft afterwards!
The wet weather this week has made it really hard to keep Oscar looking smart so I finally bought him a raincoat!!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Lovely, my husband won't let mr get one lol, we've had lots of wet walks this week ☔


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

I think he has stopped growing now at 7 and half months, legs are quite long tho .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

ll


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Last of the bluebells I think .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maxjedotto (Mar 2, 2017)

Dillon has had his first puppy cut at 13 weeks, but groomer is booked till August so don't know what he will be like by then.How do you post a photo ?


----------



## Claire&Oscar (May 14, 2017)

Oh I love the pic of Louis he looks so cute! I think Oscar will be like him when he's older.
His coat is a really nice length- can you tell me what you asked the groomer to do? I know I will need to be very precise when I tell her! 
Thanks


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

I didn't ask for anything specific but we agreed on half his length taken off but not too short around the face, sorry can't be more help


----------

